
Learning Computer Science From Scratch - fogus
http://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=116070&org=OLPA&from=news
======
k0n2ad
"When most of us think about computer programming, we think of typing in lines
and lines of code with semicolons and complex syntax. This common perception
about computer programming helps keep people from getting excited about
computer programming" I don't know about you guys, but that GETS me excited...

~~~
tjr
I really don't understand the desire to make computer programming more
appealing to those for whom it is not appealing. Yes, it should be accessible;
yes, things should not arbitrarily be harder than they need to be; yes, we
should be mindful to be inclusive of all. But somewhere along the line reality
sets in. If you're turned off by typing lines and lines of code with
semicolons and complex syntax, then maybe the root issue is that computer
programming just isn't for you.

There's nothing wrong with that. I don't enjoy learning about surgical
procedures; it was nigh miraculous that I made it through high school biology.
I'm all for better biology education, but let's face it: I'm not cut out to be
a biologist, or most likely a medical practictioner of any sort. (I might be
able to handle, say, dentistry, but would surely have to put up with loads of
classes that I really don't care for along the way.) I don't blame the
educational system. I don't think biology is too hard, or too unwelcoming to
outsiders. I just don't have any interest in it.

~~~
camccann
_If you're turned off by typing lines and lines of code with semicolons and
complex syntax, then maybe the root issue is that computer programming just
isn't for you._

...either that, or you program in Scheme. </snark>

Seriously, though, I doubt most programmers enjoy "semicolons and syntax" for
their own sake; we use programming languages because they allow us to create
programs. The purpose of making programming more appealing at superficial
levels is not to banish the semicolons and syntax forever, it's to introduce
people who might otherwise be put off by that aspect to get a taste of
programming anyway. If they find they like it, the "serious" stuff will still
be there.

There's a difference between "make this appealing to people who will never
like it" vs. "make this appealing to people who might like it, but would be
scared off by superficial aspects".

------
ktf
Scratch is worth checking out, especially if you have kids.

There's a Linux installer available here:
<http://info.scratch.mit.edu/Linux_installer>

------
dantheman
I've used scratch, and I think that one of the best things about it is the
ease with which a user can interact with the real world.

I've done some initial work on improving the collaboration process and hope to
continue it in the future.

Here's a poster on the work I'm doing:
[http://mas714.media.mit.edu/files/Poster_Catalyzing%20Creati...](http://mas714.media.mit.edu/files/Poster_Catalyzing%20Creativity_Remixing%20Scratch_DR_DG.pdf)

